
2025 Predictions by an Accenture Managing Director - tetsuto
https://medium.com/@jhammant/my-2025-predictions-dcf079c01270
======
ianceicys
Interesting to see this: "We need to start preparing our children for a world
where the only certainty in their working life will be change. It also gives
some great opportunities to shape your life they way you want it."

Change and Stability are at odds with each other. I wonder about the rate of
change and the sustainability of societal norms...example often the first
question people ask to assess value today is "Where do you work?"

If there's going to be a different answer every time due to rapid job changes,
I wonder if much like how today's rampant spam phone calls have made
telephones nearly useless, will be some other first question we will ask as a
societal norm, something like "so what's your bitcoin address?"

Another great question in your article: "We’ll need to understand what we do
with the large swaths of newly unemployed people who cannot find work (and
their future chances of work are decreasing). How do we manage this as a
society?"

I truly wonder about societal cohesive...for example...if I can have a driver-
less car drive me to Montreal for work...across the US border seamlessly then
what cohesion is there for paying taxes to fix roads the roads in my home city
of Boston?

Last observation from your article, "It’s going to be interesting and we’re
going to need 10,000s of new people to act as CEO’s for their own mini-
businesses (either individually owned or within Portfolio organizations)."

10 thousand CEOs each earning say 30k a year on short term CEO assignments
(metered out by algorithms) again is going to be interesting on the change
versus stability front.

~~~
tetsuto
Great feedback - appreciate it.

I think the constant job changing is going to be really interesting one -
because 1) it's already happening 2) it makes the tasks more ideally suited
for eventual replacement by machines. There's a lot of people out there in
regular white-collar jobs who don't want to change - it will take a lot of
work to make them change their mind on that (and some simply won't).

Unless we start to manage some of these future risks I think we're going to
see a number of problems. Interestingly I think the easy answer (and the one
we're already seeing) will be to blame the traditional ones (immigration,
other people not like us). We're already starting to see this in multiple
geographies.

------
tetsuto
I'm a Managing Director in Accenture - currently running DevOps for UK &
Ireland. I get a pretty unique view of projects/plans from people/companies.

I've documented roughly where I see things going over the next 5-10 years
based on a number of things I'm seeing at the moment. Feel free to ask
questions

~~~
tetsuto
At a high level they are: 1) The nature and shape of work will change
dramatically 2) AI will start to make a real impact to the world in both
positive and negative ways 3) Algorithmic choice will become an important
thing 4) Traditional large organisations will die and the rise of the
“Portfolio” company 5) Personalised health 6) 5G, LEO Satellites and the
changing location of computing 7) Climate Change and why paper straws don’t
matter 8) Governments, Globalisation, Nationalism, the shrinking middle, basic
income and the rise of disruption

